# a question about train values



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I have the opportunity to buy a large collection of HO trains. 140 engines, over 400 cars, lots of track and nice buildings. 

The question is, this gent wants 5K for the collection. 

What do you all think?


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

There are variables involved here.
What condition is everthing in?
How old are they?
Do all of the locos work?
Are the locos DC or DCC? Mixed lot?
What kind of track? is it re-useable?
Rolling stock,,do they all have knuckles or hornhooks or a mix?
Hard to tell without seeing everything.
:ttiwwop:

Take an inventory of EVERYTHING,,then add it all up as if you were going to buy all of it brand new useing prices from online hobby shops and add it up
and compare


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

jbsmith966 said:


> There are variables involved here.
> What condition is everthing in? looks like "good" in the pics
> How old are they? 30 years?Do all of the locos work? I am told they do.Are the locos DC or DCC? Mixed lot? All DC
> What kind of track? is it re-useable? don't knowRolling stock,,do they all have knuckles or hornhooks or a mix? I'll have to figure out how to post pics.
> ...


I'l try to post pics tonight.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

heres 1 pic.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

A couple more pics.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

And here are a couple more.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

in the first pick the very bottom loco is a LNER flying scotsman probably by Hornby. It might be a live steam engine which is indicated by the two brass valves on the engine I need you to see if the coal load comes off and if the smokestack comes off. If there is a brass tank in the tender and a brass piece in the smoke stack with a screw in it it is indeed a Hornby Live Steam and will fetch anywhere from 100 to 200 depending on condition.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> in the first pick the very bottom loco is a LNER flying scotsman probably by Hornby. It might be a live steam engine which is indicated by the two brass valves on the engine I need you to see if the coal load comes off and if the smokestack comes off. If there is a brass tank in the tender and a brass piece in the smoke stack with a screw in it it is indeed a Hornby Live Steam and will fetch anywhere from 100 to 200 depending on condition.


Thanks! If you have any other info about the other pics I posted, I would appreciate it.

I can post some more tomorrow.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, having been in your situation of not really knowing what is good or what is not and valuesof things, take my advice and dont get stuck with alot of old stuff that doesnt really fit in with what you want to do with model trains with out researching the hobby more. The track may be the stuff that rusts and is not nickleplated, the locos look about 20 to 30 years old. the motors arent as good as the ones produced todayand neither is the detail. the structures seem ok in the pics. but be weary of second hand unless you can repair yourself. take my advice, buy new or nearly new for better ease of operation.and research what you buy. leave it alone tell him thanks but no thanks, and save your money for better. been in your situation, jumped the gun and ended up with overpriced stuff that is old and hard to get rid of. regards bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I see a lot of AHM/Rivarossi steam, which are nice but not $5K nice...if that represents the bulk of what he has to offer than no would be my answer. Most of that is old school, right up my alley but not in line with what is offered today technology wise or what I'd recommend a beginner to get involved with.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

if that LNER is indeed a Live Steam train could you give me his email or phone number so I could see what he wants for it as I have been looking for the flying scotsman for some time.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

juststartingout said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have the opportunity to buy a large collection of HO trains. 140 engines, over 400 cars, lots of track and nice buildings.
> 
> ...


Hi just, 

I'd focus my attention on the engines as that's where the most relative value would be concentrated. 

If you take the 140 engines alone divided into $5,000 you get $35 an engine. So what you'd want to determine is *if* they are worth an average of *more* than $35 an engine to *you*. It would take a lot of work selling off that many items individually on ebay... but individual sales would net you the most money.

Greg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Hi just,
> 
> I'd focus my attention on the engines as that's where the most relative value would be concentrated.
> 
> ...



Add in $3.00 per car and that = $1200
(though I would think that some of the cars would be worth more)
take off more for the buildings and track and extras
(is that all the buildings?)

That will bring your price per engine down some.
Do you know if there is any brass in the lot?
Did you ask? 
some of the old brass cars fetch a good buck along with brass engines.

And if you do want to buy by all means start out way below the 5 G asking price.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> if that LNER is indeed a Live Steam train could you give me his email or phone number so I could see what he wants for it as I have been looking for the flying scotsman for some time.


I have asked him a couple of times if I could buy some cars only and he told me he would not break the set up.

He really doesn't know what he has. The trains belonged to one of his relative who died.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

juststartingout said:


> I have asked him a couple of times if I could buy some cars only and he told me he would not break the set up.


You really can't blame the guy for wanting only one transaction, and to avoid becoming a merchant. He doesn't want any good stuff picked off to reduce the chance of selling the rest. 



> He really doesn't know what he has. The trains belonged to one of his relative who died.


All that matters is that *you* know what he has...

...and whether or not it's worth 5k to *you*. 

Greg


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Buildings


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

More Buildings


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

engines ect.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

more engines


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

more pics


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

passenger cars


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

more passenger cars


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Trains are everywhere. I would think you could get a price YOU want. Make the offer and walk. The value is in the engines, transformers and switches. The rest is filler. That's my advice and I won't give you an amount. It is obvious he wants to make a buck, but will you bite. You may need more experience too. Big offers are out there, they are in a class all their own. Just ask yourself what does he have that you really want or need. I have a long list of wants it's just waiting for the right time. 
I vote walk.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

well the all important question is do the locos run ? and how well do they run? i notice some bodies only in some of the pics. again are they what you want in trains? theres nothing like spending 5k and only getting $50 of it to work. buyer beware as they say. regards bob. p.s. the structures dont look all that bad, but 5k if you have it to spend can get you good working quality and not a lot of stuff that will sit in a box for ever because it doesent work or its not what you want.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey just, 

The condition of everything you've pictured so far seems to be consistently decent... like they had been well cared for. That speaks well for the man who had owned them...

...but nothing extrordinary as far as I can tell...

...which makes me wonder what *wasn't* in this sale. 

Greg


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I am in agreement with everyone else here. There are a lot of nice-looking structures, some even look nicely-weathered. Some of those structures can be pricey to buy new. I fall short of being able to put a value on all this. One doesn't often see a collection this large for sale...I mean, usually someone is selling a few loco's and a handful of railcars...maybe some track, of course. It is an interesting collection to say the least!

Chad


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

looking at the pics their is a lot of nice stuff. it all depends on what u want on weather or not its worth it to u. if you were to buy that stuff seperatly even if bought used would probably add up to more than 5k.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for looking and giving me your opinions!
I haven't posted all of the pictures because my internet connection at home stinks.

I am in agreement with all of you who say "walk".


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Since you asked: My 2 cents

Not worth it. Perhaps not even worth $1000.

This is a VERY down market. The locomotives are nice, but without a test track to run them, you are taking a chance on running condition. To me, this material is NOT investor quality stuff, nor it is premo modern stuff either.

I agree with the others who say $5000 in today's market will buy you and excellent modern set with all the bells and whistles. Why get this used stuff??? (There is not even a GG1 in the pics I have seen LOL)

Take a pass on it and save the $$ to buy a really great modern set. Half the fun is going doing the planning, buying individual stuff, building the models and completing 'your' train set.

Good luck


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Price is down to $3500..........


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Still no....:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

To me most of the engines look like they are basic kits like the old BB engines. Not saying that they are bad engines, they are not but the older ones draw alot of current and do not convert to DCC very well. All the structures and rolling stock are dirty, not just weathered but dirty which means they have not been stored all that kindly. This could be a no biggy thing but then again that dirt may not come off very well and take the realism off the model. Also notice the paint is yellowing on the cars that have white paint so that means the plastic could be brittle as well. 1K would be pushing it if you ask me.

Massey


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

I vote 'no' as well. I don't know values on the motive power, but the rolling stock is average and dirty. I sell the built Roundhouse cars for $4-$6 when I can get it. The buildings look like old Revell or AHM (same molds) or Atlas. They haven't been painted or weathered but simply assembled in stock, plastic colors. They go for $8-$12 usually on ebay. Again, the engines may have a unique item or two, but if the guy collected that quality in buildings and rolling stock, I'd wonder about his engines and their maintenance.
Just my 2c.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're buying a "pig in a poke", here, I'd be hard pressed to spend more than a few hundred dollars without some real details about each piece.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're buying a "pig in a poke", here, I'd be hard pressed to spend more than a few hundred dollars without some real details about each piece.


HOLD THE PHONE!

I'm not buying anything. I spoke to him at church, and he told me he was putting it up on ebay for 3500. 

I have more pics......lots of stuff......didnt see any power packs.......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I realize you're not buying anything, just commenting on what I'd consider if I were buying, or even considering buying.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Post that link up so we all can see if it sells which I am doughting as the only possibly true gems would be that mallard and the flying scotsman and without knowing if they are actual Live Steam they could be 50 dollar Bachman or Hornby standard DC engines.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Ohhhh


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Look more like the $50 variety.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Woweee!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Super!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yawn....

$3500 ain't happenin'....

He'll do much better if he breaks it up into individual locomotives and car lots.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's some more....


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

and more........


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

juststartingout said:


> Here's some more....
> 
> View attachment 10007


Upper right hand corner looks to be a brass model of an oil/electric...could be a kitbash from MDC boxcabs though.

Still waiting for $3500 worth though...


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Want to see more?


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

NOW we're talkin.....


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Ooooo la la


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Are we up to $3500 yet?


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's more......


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

and a few more


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

A good indeication when a seller had no knowledge about the item is when they have the tenders matched to the wrong engines and especially when they try and put a tender with a Diesel switcher . If you really want to buy the lot just do it. Your money so spend it how you want it. I'd pay a nice price for the Mallard and the Scotsman if you do get it. But I personally wouldn't pay 3.5K for it maybe 1500 but not 3.5K.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Mallard and the Scotsman if you do get it. /QUOTE]
> 
> Mallard $1750
> 
> Scottsman $1750


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Now we're gettin there~


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

THAT'S what I'm talkin about!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

nope, those two engines aint near worth that. More like 300-400 new and since they are used and the inside condition of them is unknown you would be hard pressed to get 100 for them.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> nope, those two engines aint near worth that. More like 300-400 new and since they are used and the inside condition of them is unknown you would be hard pressed to get 100 for them.


I was joking of course........


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I see a few tyco items in there, not rreally worth much unless you collect them. The best is the Tyco frame with the red engine on it and that whole buisness is sitting on a 4 truck flat car. All and all a large collection and there are a few duds and a few good pieces in it all but it is not a 3500 set. I would love to follow the E-bay auction when it gets posted.

Massey


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Still not even close...many of those diesel models are custom paints for a home road...that actually kills the value, especially if not done well. There really is nothing spectacular outside of the steam models and those are easy to find Hornby and AHM/Rivarossi with nothing of note beside them. The track is nothing, the cars are average, many with loads added by the previous owner---yet another price killer. You do what you think best...


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

I will post the link to the auction when thet put it up. 

I don't have any intention to buy it. I thought some of the engines were kind of cool though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He has some decent stuff, but he's mixing it in with too much junk. That's not the way to get your value.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

He still has the collection and is down to 3000.


----------



## Tino (Apr 25, 2012)

This person really knows how much his stuff is really worth. He is just trying to get someone to give him more that what is the true value of this collection if you want to call it that. I notice that some pieces are really taken care of and some are really in bad shape. Maybe this person bought some of the stuff used somewhere along the line and didn't bother to clean it up. I would tell him 500 at most. You will probably wind up getting rid of some of it due to the fact that it may not work at all. This guy on you tube got a collection for 80 bucks and a lot of the stuff was sealed in the boxes. I just didn't like how he was throwing it around. He just kept some of the stuff and sold the rest.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

juststartingout said:


> He still has the collection and is down to 3000.


He's about $2000 high.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Not even close, I only saw on car that was " Southern Railway". 

I'm just say-n. lol 

Lot of stuff but the price is to high for all of the unknows.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

$5K buys a LOT of train. Spend that money on new gear and skip the eBay store idea.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I've got $2k into rolling stock and locos and it's only about half of what this guy is selling. With all those parts and pieces, I'd be in 7th heaven but I dont have even $200 to spend right now, let alone another $2k for this set.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> $5K buys a LOT of train. Spend that money on new gear and skip the eBay store idea.


It's 3K. I'm going to take a first hand look at the stuff and make a list of the better pieces.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Scott,

Here is what i think!! In general I would agree with most that this is overpriced but if you have a layout that would accommodate all this then if you were to divide $3k by 540 pieces of rolling stock and locos you would come to $5.50 a piece which i reckon is not too bad. I would be wary though as for every piece especially locos that don't work that price will move up. Of course if you want this many pieces there is no way you could buy all this for $3k individually IMO of course i might be talking out of my rear end. So the bottom line is if you can afford it and don't mind that some of the items being nothing more than useful for parts then why not!! As some have also mentioned these are lower quality items, again if that's not an issue carefully weigh up if it would be cheaper to buy on an individual item by item from lets say ebay or to buy a bulk lot like this!! You could also be bold and just simply say to the guy you will take the lot off his hands for a figure you think is fair and say take it or leave it!!! It seems as though he wants to get rid of this stuff and its been quite some time with no takers, so you never know he may jump at your offer.

Pat


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd be a kid in a candy store with this lot! I'm not a pickey person; I love the old school motive power. I am usualy the guy taking pitty on the old timers, and it works out for me. I'm like the USA in the imigration age 125 years ago: "Give me your sick, your poor, your Gorre and your Daphited (intentional respect and joke), and I'll make a railroad out of them!" - 

I espically like to take in the custom roads, and the old steam models, because of how cool they are (dead road), and out of respect for those who came before me. Call me a sentimental yutz! Oy vey, I could go on and on, but there is hope man, people like me (even though I'm in High School), the "keep it simple yutz" crowd, are happy with Rivarossi and a loop of track on accordian doors. 

God bless you man! - :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Prospect193 said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Here is what i think!! In general I would agree with most that this is overpriced but if you have a layout that would accommodate all this then if you were to divide $3k by 540 pieces of rolling stock and locos you would come to $5.50 a piece which i reckon is not too bad. Pat


Hi Pat,

That's what I was thinking too! I'm going to have th chance to run each loco and inspect the whole lot before I buy, if I do.

He didn't have pictures of all of the stuff he has, so I'm itchin to see the rest.

Heck, If he has 140 WORKING locos, I bet there are a couple of "gems" in there that might fetch a few pennies.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

trainguru said:


> I'd be a kid in a candy store with this lot! I'm not a pickey person; I love the old school motive power. I am usualy the guy taking pitty on the old timers, and it works out for me. I'm like the USA in the imigration age 125 years ago: "Give me your sick, your poor, your Gorre and your Daphited (intentional respect and joke), and I'll make a railroad out of them!" -
> 
> I espically like to take in the custom roads, and the old steam models, because of how cool they are (dead road), and out of respect for those who came before me. Call me a sentimental yutz! Oy vey, I could go on and on, but there is hope man, people like me (even though I'm in High School), the "keep it simple yutz" crowd, are happy with Rivarossi and a loop of track on accordian doors.
> 
> God bless you man! - :smilie_daumenpos:



OK, so what's YOUR offer for the LOT?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The first step is to actually figure out EXACTLY what he really has. And, he'll get 30-40 cents on the dollar at most if he lists them as a huge lot.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Another thing I might mention is if you are handy at detailing and fixing then sometimes you can make the ordinary into the extraordinary!! I can name one for example and that is Shaygetz who has amazing talent to do just that!!!

Pat


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The first step is to actually figure out EXACTLY what he really has. And, he'll get 30-40 cents on the dollar at most if he lists them as a huge lot.


I agree!! In the end you must weigh up the cost!!! If you are fine to part with your money even if you are overpaying then so be it!!!

Pat


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Stay tuned. I will be meeting with him tomorrow. I will make a list and take detailed photos.


----------



## jhammer (May 6, 2012)

Some engines look pretty decent to me. A lot of those appear to be older than mine. I'd be lucky to get $25 for my 90's Katos which were pretty pricey back in the day. :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> A good indeication when a seller had no knowledge about the item is when they have the tenders matched to the wrong engines and especially when they try and put a tender with a Diesel switcher .



The Diesel is just towing it to the maintenance shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I had not seen the pics yet. I agree with Bob and the rest. These trains were someone's private party. Personally, I would love some of the converted Tyco stock, but I want to do that to my old cars myself...and then glue dinosaurs to them...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

juststartingout said:


> OK, so what's YOUR offer for the LOT?


The problem is that I couldn't get down to Pendelton; blasted state lines, and I'd only be able to buy a little at a time. I really like the Scotsman though, you should atleast keep that!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

trainguru said:


> The problem is that I couldn't get down to Pendelton; blasted state lines, and I'd only be able to buy a little at a time. I really like the Scotsman though, you should atleast keep that!


The appointment is tomorrow. I'm taking my camera. Any suggestions as to what to look for?

If I can make a decent deal, I'll be selling a lot of it. I'll offer it here first.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

If time and budget permit, I'm interested in Varney (espically steam), Immediate post-war Mantua, custom roads, unique custom jobs, like Steamer's based of articles from Model Railroader, and Traction (trolley's, interurban cars, like on the Oregon Electric, and electric locomotives, like on the Iowa Traction, Oregon Electric again, or the Yakaima Valley Tolleys). It depends.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

*Made the visit!*

Hi All,

I took a good look at this gents collection. I must say, All that I saw was in great shape. I did not get the chance to see the Hornby, Rivarossi, and Lionel steam engines. I spent WAY too much time going through the other boxes.

I didn't even know Lionel made HO stuff.

Anyway, He had engines from Rivarossi, Lionel, AHM, Hornby, Whitcomb, Mantua, LMB/KMT, Bachman, and Atlas.

All in great shape, but, as most of you have said, 3K is too much in my opinion. 

I'd love to help this gent out, very nice man, probably needs the money, but, I'm far from rich and would need to sell a lot of it.

He told me the trains have been in his possession for 15 years, in boxes, in his house (climate controlled).

Don't know what else to say, but, he had WAY too much stuff for me to check out the short amount of time I was there. It all needs to be laid out, with a live loop of track ready to go. 

Scott


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Go for it....it sound like a good find.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> The Diesel is just towing it to the maintenance shop.


Oh and here i thought this diesel with tender was this new diesel/coal hybrid....that was coming out....thanks for bursting my bubble...and I thought it was new technoligy coming out...

as for the burlington northern pass cars I would take them too, heck any burlington northern items id take!!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

juststartingout said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took a good look at this gents collection. I must say, All that I saw was in great shape. I did not get the chance to see the Hornby, Rivarossi, and Lionel steam engines. I spent WAY too much time going through the other boxes.
> 
> ...


Did you make an offer that suited your budget or not bother??

Pat


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Prospect193 said:


> Did you make an offer that suited your budget or not bother??
> 
> Pat


Well, since he kept mentioning that the person who buys it could "double their money" (based on his 3k price) I didn't want to insult him with an offer.

I see his family every Sunday at church, great people, and I will most likely just pass. Shame too, he has some nice stuff, just not 3 k worth.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

perhaps you could offer to help him try sell them individually on ebay. Maybe you can put 20 items on to start with and see where the market goes with bidding this will give the gentleman an idea of what his stuff is truly worth. This might also give him food for thought!!!

Pat


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Prospect193 said:


> perhaps you could offer to help him try sell them individually on ebay. Maybe you can put 20 items on to start with and see where the market goes with bidding this will give the gentleman an idea of what his stuff is truly worth. This might also give him food for thought!!!
> 
> Pat


He is DEAD SET against breaking up the set..I've offered that numerous times.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Another possible bargain goes down the drain.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Another possible bargain goes down the drain.


Yep.

My guess is that it will still be in the boxes for someone to inherit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're probably right.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm getting ready to head down south and check out a guy who has over 500 pieces of rolling stock and locos. Seems his dad collected for years and rarely used any of it since he just had a small lop of track. Five bucks per item in a box. We'll see what I find, but I'm not buying the whole lot. Just dont have the money and even if I did, the Mrs would take me out back with a baseball bat and a shovel.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

cabledawg said:


> I'm getting ready to head down south and check out a guy who has over 500 pieces of rolling stock and locos. Seems his dad collected for years and rarely used any of it since he just had a small lop of track. Five bucks per item in a box. We'll see what I find, but I'm not buying the whole lot. Just dont have the money and even if I did, the Mrs would take me out back with a baseball bat and a shovel.


could you take pictures and possibly snatch any good stuff for me (rolling stock mainly, maybe an engine if its BNSF or BN or CP/Conrail....)


----------

